# Damascus steel blanks



## Gaz_XB9R (15 Mar 2018)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows where I could get damascus steel blanks large enough to make a thumb ring.

I have bought a blank that will be big enough for a pinky / small ring. 

I intend lining it with sterling silver due to the damascus rusting against skin. 

I'm looking for a round bar of approx 30-35mm or a flat blank of approx 15mm.


----------



## AES (15 Mar 2018)

I don't know about UK Gaz, but Dictum in Germany have blanks (for knives, etc) in their catalogue - their web site gives you a chance to choose English instead of German .

Link:

www.dictum.com

No idea about their prices for such stuff (never bought any myself) but they are generally a very good and efficient/reliable company in my experience. Usual disclaimers.

AES


----------



## adidat (15 Mar 2018)

workshop heaven has to pieces for sale

https://www.workshopheaven.com/diffusion-bonded-damascus-30-x-3-x-400mm-dense-twist-4789.html

Adidat


----------



## --Tom-- (16 Mar 2018)

Owen Bush or Will Catcheside should be able to help, Google their name and Damascus to get to their websites


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (17 Mar 2018)

First two sources have blanks but all too thin if I'm to cut a ring out of flat.

Need to be at least 10 but rather 12mm.

When I searched the other sources they appear to be for finished goods. 

I'm kind of hoping I can get a blank that is stocked as if I go down the route of a custom order things get awful pricey.


----------



## --Tom-- (17 Mar 2018)

The size you need for a ring is almost offcut size, so may be worth an ask...


----------



## Inspector (18 Mar 2018)

If you search for "damascus steel rod" on eBay you will find lots. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from ... d&_sacat=0


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (19 Mar 2018)

All about 20-25mm diameter unfortunately. I am however in talks with one of the sellers to provide a blank big enough. Thanks anyway.


----------

